# Corsair AX1200i 1200 W



## crmaris (Jul 31, 2012)

The Corsair AX1200i was launched today. Based on its specifications and features, it will easily carry on the legacy of its predecessor, the legendary AX1200 and Corsair has very high expectations, so do we.

*Show full review*


----------



## AndreiD (Aug 6, 2012)

Great review!      
The Corsair AX series PSUs all seem to be very good.         
I bought the AX650 because of one of your reviews, crmaris, thank you!


----------



## IvI (Aug 6, 2012)

My next PC build PSU


----------



## natr0n (Aug 6, 2012)

nice review,that solder work is insane clean.
The dsp is pretty fascinating used on a psu.


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 6, 2012)

Best PSU, except for the price.


----------



## Frick (Aug 6, 2012)

I still agree with the folks at jonnyguru about 100A on a single rail is too much.


----------



## WhoDecidedThat (Aug 7, 2012)

I hope they make a cheaper 650-750 W unit. It would be interesting to see that since they are probably going to forgo Link Functionality if they do release a lower wattage model.


----------



## buggalugs (Aug 8, 2012)

$349 isnt too bad for a quality part that will last for years......considering we pay $500 for a good graphics card that will be old and slow in 12 months


----------



## radrok (Aug 8, 2012)

Awesome review, very strong and efficient unit.

The price mark on Europe is about 320-330 Eur, the Gold AX1200 comes at 100 Eur less.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 9, 2012)

I see they found a solution to the sleeving coming up short, black wires.


----------



## Max Mojo (Aug 10, 2012)

Is this the most expensive PSU ever? 
@LAN_deRf_HA
And what about the sleeving? If you got some information, I would be happy if you could post a link, thanks in advance. 
Besides: What I don't understand is: the cables coming with the PSU look quite nice, being all black throughout and rather flexible. Whats the difference between the default and the sleeved cables, can't really realise the difference.


----------



## buggalugs (Aug 11, 2012)

Max Mojo said:


> Is this the most expensive PSU ever?
> .



Nope, there have been more expensive ones like the thermaltake 1500Watt $370, The Enermax Platnimax is like $399 US and a few others.


----------



## hulltech (Aug 11, 2012)

nice review. I was just looking at the corsair psu in a future build with my son. I am glad to find out I really do not need to buy the corsair commander. I like the effecentcy of the psu and the 7 year coverage


----------



## Max Mojo (Aug 14, 2012)

Unfortunately rarely available in Europe as the first charge is sold out allready. 
The price is remarkable but 7 years are great. Will order one soon if reviews are going on like this. 
I like the monitoring capabilities of this PSU. Hopefully Commander Link will be available one day...

Besides: on newegg are some customer reviews criticizing very slow rma.


----------

